
The Recreated Sinclair ZX Spectrum - yitchelle
http://sinclair.recreatedzxspectrum.com/
======
andreiw
I spent a minute looking at this and I still don't understand what is being
offered.

Is it a bluetooth HID device to pair to an emulator app? Is it an actual
Z80-based system? Why is it called a ZX Spectrum? Because it looks like one?

I miss my Russian ZX80 clones. One stayed pretty true to the original format,
the other one was a whopping desktop AT case with two 5 1/2" drives. Both,
ultimately, were plagued by soldering quality issues, given their back-of-the-
garage heritage.

